# Free banners for your website or blog!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I just got really bored right now and decided to make some of these. You guys can post them on your website or albums or wherever you want. I make the banners but the images are from google. Enjoy! I will be posting more soon!





Sorry for the lack of images but they are pretty time consuming!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you save them in .png next time, the quality will be better


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok thanks! And ya, sorry for the bad quality....


----------

